# Questions DHEA, vegetarian diet etc



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,

I have had a bad day today, after my equivocal result, my hcg is going down. Stopped all medications.

I am not sure whether I will go for another try, because of my age (40).

But trying to look for options, just to keep my mind off this disappointment and long wait.

My Questions are :

1. DHEA: I had asked the doctor after my equivoal result, how to improve the egg quality. Can i use DHEA. She said, "never use DHEA as it messes up your cycle". Bit concerned as what is given by Dr.google ?

2. Vegetarian diet: I am vegetarian (no egg, no fish but i have milk). So i feel it is difficult to get the protein level recommended during the cycles.

I was having my second cycle in london. (eventhough I live far from london, i stayed in london for a week in the 2nd week). 

Now my question is do you have any recommendations for my diet ?

Also do you know any good nutritionist who can help me ( prefereably in london) ?

Thanks a lot ladies for any info regarding this.

Wishing goodluck to everyone

gpk


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi gpk, I don't know why your doctor would not want you to use dhea as lots of clinics now use this it didn't muck my cycle up at all.

I am also vegetarian and had the same concerns over protein levels. I got myself a good protein powder and made the drinks up a couple of times a day using milk, also the protein bars you can get in health food shops give a good whack of protein, these on top of your normal diet should give you more than enough.


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Alotbsl,

Thanks a lot for the reply.

Yes, I am not sure why the doctor told me so. Now, even if i want to use it in my next cycle , I will be bit concerned  

Thanks a lot for info reg protein powder. Yes, i guess i.e good idea, was not sure whether to go for that.  I was  trying to fill with normal diet, like adding beans,  lenthils etc. I also used soya, but there is concern abt soya women.

thanks again
gpk


----------



## Chilli Chick (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm vegetarian and use quorn and soya. On top of things like beans and lentils.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi
I think doctors who are unfamiliar with DHEA don't like to recommend it. They are afraid of tne unknown but let's face it we aren't and would try anything to make this journey shorter. They are the same doctors who don't believe in immunes, acupuncture or anything that isn't the drugs they are used to prescribing and in HFEA guidelines. I found DHEA helpful it more than doubled our number of eggs and improved quality but it isn't for everyone. Get your levels checked and that will give you an idea as to whether it would be useful. My natural levels were just above zero, now on the DHEA they are at the max of the range at 11 that's on 50mg a day, above that makes me have acne and greasy hair and since I am already at top of range don't need more than that. If you do take it then you will need to order from USA as there it is classed as a food supplement but here it is a drug which you need a prescription for. I use dhea.com but there are various companies, make sure you get micronised tablets and dont take for more than 3 months consecutively.

I am also veggie, I eat lots of eggs, quorn, not soya for me since it is estrogenic and worsens my endo but also lots of fruits, veggies, lentils etc plus chorella, spirulina and wheatgrass supplements and B12 as well as pregnacare.
Best of luck
Mel x


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot ChilliChick and MelD for the response and suggestions.   . Really appreciate it.

@MelD: Do you know where I can get my DHEA levels tested ? I did my 2nd cycle at ARGC and I am not sure whether they will have any blood tests for this .

Btw, i had started having soya products (tofu, soya milk and soya powder etc) , but then Dr google said, soya is not good for women. Not sure what to do, so reduced it. But Soya has highest protein content, compared to other beans. And I donot eat eggs,  directly.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

gpk, I haven't seen her myself but I have seen Melanie Brown Nutrition recommended elsewhere on FF and made a note of her name as I might go at some point.  She has a website.

Good luck. x


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot BumbleBus


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my DHEA level tested at London Blood Centre at 55 Wimpole St it cost about 60 quid any doc or clinic can refer you to them but I don't think it is a complex test so most fertility clinics should be able to do it. 
Do you like Quorn?  It has become my main staple, I think soya beans like edamame should be better than soya milk and processed stuff. Quinoa, lentils,  nuts, pulses, fruit and veg and you should be ok if you top up with supplements particularly B12 if you don't eat eggs.Pity as eggs are so rich in protein, do you not like taste or are you vegan?. If you are vegan could you maybe get them from a local farm where they are free range and organic or from people you know who keep chickens without a rooster.  If you don't like taste would omelettes be an option ?
x


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Mel,

Sorry for the delay..was not around for sometime..

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions regarding the DHEA test, protein source foods etc.

I have been vegetarian from childhood, so somehow i donot like the taste of any thing nonveg, and even egg (directly). I donot mind having egg in cakes etc.  . I will see if i can have some omlette ! (with free range eggs) 

thanks


----------

